# a little bit root bound--1 week in to flower



## JohninWI (Feb 14, 2011)

I'm doing another "long distance grow".  Definitely NOT the way to do things, but it's worked out fairly well.  I have a 3x4 room with a 400W HPS and about another 120W (actual watts) of CFLs that I kick on during flowering.

I'm growing NLxH and Super Skunk X Mango Haze that I started from seed.

I HAD to turn over to 12/12 because I'm traveling in about 2 months, and it NEEDS to be wrapped up by then.  

The problem is, this weekend carefully tipped the pots over and removed the root ball so I could install another watering wick.  It was then I realized that at the very bottom of the pot, there is the beginning of the plant outgrowing the pot.

My plan was that I would put on the 12/12, then hopefully by the weekend I could sex the plants, dump the males, and upgrade the females to 5 gallon pots.

Now I'm thinking that wasn't such a bright idea.  I was trying to save on soil and trouble by only repotting the females.  

Anyway, I should have done something else--preflowered to sex them or something.

In any case, now the plants are on 12/12--and I'm nearly 100 miles from home, and will be until next weekend.  By then the plants will be pushing root-bound pretty bad I'm afraid.

I'm fairly new to this--I had 2 successes and 1 failure so far growing.  I'm chalking this one up to a learning experience--next time, pre-flower and repot a week or two early!

So the question is, how much am I going to get hit on the yield by repotting after 1 week of flowering?  From what I understand, the plants put on a significant amount of roots during "the stretch".  So I'm hoping that repotting 1 week in might cause a delay, but would be early enough in the process that the plant can put on some more roots.

Has anyone ever been forced to do this?  How bad did things turn out?  Is there any way to help ease some of the transplant shock that I'm about to cause?

thanks!


----------



## 2Dog (Feb 14, 2011)

the big issue with being root bound is being unable to absorb nutrients water etc...if yours "look ok" as in not real yellowed u should be fine doing it in a week.


----------



## Roddy (Feb 27, 2011)

No worries transplanting during 1st week, been there, done that. Plant came out fine and had a huge harvest!


----------

